# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  نصب monogodb رو VPS Linux

## engmmrj

سلام ، میشه monogodb را روی VPS لینوکس نصب کرد ؟ VPS باید دارای چه رم و هاردی باشید ، چطوری میشه نصب کرد ؟

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> سلام ، میشه monogodb را روی VPS لینوکس نصب کرد ؟ VPS باید دارای چه رم و هاردی باشید ، چطوری میشه نصب کرد ؟


بله می توانید.مانگو دی بی هیچ حداقل رم و هاردی معرفی نمیکند.بسته به فرآیند ها دستوراتی که به سرور مراجعه میشود بصورت داینامیک تغییر میکند.فقط موضوعی مهمی هست این است که پروسه مانگو دی بی می بایست بر روی یک ماشین مستقل اجرا شود.چون مانگو دی بی به صورت اتوماتیک تمامی فضای خالی رم را به عنوان کش در اختیار خود میگیرد(البته این میزان هم داینامیک است).

----------


## engmmrj

منظورتون اینه که Mongo Db به یک سرور جدا احتیاج دارد ؟

----------


## مبین رنجبر

> منظورتون اینه که Mongo Db به یک سرور جدا احتیاج دارد ؟


براساس توضیحاتی که دادم میشه اینطور نتیجه گرفت.

----------


## amin1softco

برای نصبش روی cent os؟ این دستورش است :


```
yum install mongo-10gen-2.2.3 mongo-10gen-server-2.2.3
```

چیز دیگه ایی لازم نداره تازه به نظرم شما باید نسبت به سایتی که قصد راه اندازیشو دارید اقدام به تهیه سرور کنید که فک نکنم اونقدار تقاضا زیادی روی سرور داشته باشید
http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/tutor...-fedora-linux/

----------


## FastCode

اگر اشتباه نکنم میتونید با دستوراتی مثل ulimit -m جلوی این رفتار رو بگیرید.اول آزمایش کنید چون ممکنه برنامه دچار خطا بشه.

----------

